

The New Flowdock: a Mac App, New Design, Chat + Threading, Emoji… - jorde
http://blog.flowdock.com/2012/12/11/the-new-flowdock-a-mac-app-new-design-chat-threading-emoji/

======
zdgman
I wish there were more screenshots of the App. I know you are pushing people
to get started on the free trial and to actually experience the app but I
really like to browse through all the various screens before diving in.

Looks like something I would consider dumping campfire for (campfire has never
made me happy).

~~~
mutru
Thanks for the feedback, we'll be adding more of them, and blogging about
individual features.

We actually have a Campfire importer in case you want to retain your chat
history.

~~~
zdgman
Thanks for reading the feedback :) Love that there is a campfire importer that
we can import our chat history with!

------
tripngroove
For someone who's not familiar with the app, I have to do a lot of decoding of
your home page to figure out what exactly the product is and why I should be
interested.

Your /tour "Features" page explains it much better:

"TEAM INBOX & CHAT Replace IRC, IM or Skype chat with Flowdock."

That's something I can quickly parse and immediately understand.

I also echo the sentiment that more screenshots (hopefully with call-
outs/highlights) would probably help out.

~~~
mnicole
Agreed, I went to click on the image of the chatroom on the homepage thinking
it would zoom in on it, and instead I'm taken to a page with even fewer
images.

------
dmix
This is a welcome change.

The previous design looked a bit rushed and the icons looked straight out of
the 90s.

------
juso
Great job with the new design and especially the support for 1-to-1 messages!

------
mutru
Thanks for the post! We've been working on this new release for a while,
hoping to get lots of feedback from HN.

------
twodayslate
You should be able to put flows into categories and make subflows.

